

We're writing a blog series on building a hardware company - jkhowland
http://blog.wearewired.in/2014/08/28/The%20Hardware%20Series%20Intro/

======
aharris88
I love this idea! I work in an open space with a bunch of developers in close
quarters, and we're constantly interrupting each other. The collaboration is
great, but sometimes it would be nice to be able to get some uninterrupted
time to really get stuff done.

My only concern is that the sign always says "Wired in" even when you aren't
wired in. I know I could teach my co-workers what each color means, but I
would like it if it was a little more intuitive. What are your thoughts on how
to get your co-workers on board with this idea?

~~~
jkhowland
We are actually planning on letting users customize their sign text. Also, you
can change the color depending on availability.

My hope is that you'd actually have an entire work space with a sign on each
desk.

~~~
aharris88
That would be awesome if everyone had one!

------
jkhowland
I'd love to hear any ideas you guys have, or any thoughts on what we should
talk about.

We're in prototype phase and we have done some overseas testing. We're also
going through the process of building it for HomeKit.

------
wostler
I love this idea. I work remote, and am on calls all day, so this will be a
great way to let the kids know when I really can't be bothered.

------
payne8
Sounds interesting. I would use it everyday at work.

~~~
jkhowland
That's our hope. I have a prototype on my desk and I love it.

------
aharris88
Will there be an API?

~~~
jkhowland
I'm not sure. At this point we're actually considering on tying in with
existing messaging APIs (Slack, Hipchat, Campfire, Google Hangouts)

